# Our kids...



## jdatwood

Here's some pics of our kids... (Danemama and I)

Shiloh the wolf (used to be horribly afraid of water)










Looks like someone caught a squirrel LOL










Bailey the Dane (still kinda scared of water) 










Akasha the Dane (otherwise known as the stalker)


----------



## jdatwood

The girls all passed out after a hard days work










Emmy the mutt (she's our special needs dog)


----------



## jdatwood

*This awesome shot of Akasha was selected to be part of the 2010 Great Dane calendar 
http://www.rmgreatdane.org/2010CalendarWinners.html
*










I never thought I'd live to see the day Shiloh swam ACROSS a lake










on the prowl...


----------



## jdatwood

and..... ME :biggrin: (and Danemama)










Updated with more recent pics of us :wink:


----------



## claybuster

jdatwood said:


> and..... ME :biggrin: (and Danemama)


Hi Danemama....how ya doing:wink:


----------



## claybuster

Just wondering if you got any more tattoos Miss Danemama?:wink:


----------



## claybuster

Ok, I'll stop....lol.

Miss Corgi Paws, please don't get jealous, you know my heart only belongs to you on this board.


----------



## DaneMama

claybuster said:


> Just wondering if you got any more tattoos Miss Danemama?:wink:


Just these 2 :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws

claybuster said:


> Ok, I'll stop....lol.
> 
> Miss Corgi Paws, please don't get jealous, you know my heart only belongs to you on this board.


Haha
...what?


----------



## bluebarry

Good pics!


----------



## wags

Your pups look so cute in the pics! They are certainly enjoying themsleves which is so much fun! Can't get better than that!:smile:
My sister in law is trying to talk a few of us to get tattoos! I'm scared to get one ( big baby me haha) but we shall see! Your girlfriends is very nice! I could not go that extensive I am thinking at most a little tiny flower gee on the shoulderor ankle or forearm ha!


----------



## DaneMama

It's really not that painful at all really, just more annoying than anything. I would just got ahead and get one if I were you, but make sure you go to a REAL artist. There are a lot of people out there that claim to be and aren't. Go to them and give them lots of detail about what you want and have them sketch something up for you. I designed all of my own tattoos. I have a lot of people who want me to design things for them, but I just don't have the time...guess it could be a second career LOL


----------



## t0nnn

Your wolf hybrid is an awesome looking, I saw the Dog Whisperer a few weeks ago and he was working with 2 of them. They really are beautiful....must be fun to watch him go on the prowl


----------



## DaneMama

t0nnn said:


> Your wolf hybrid is an awesome looking, I saw the Dog Whisperer a few weeks ago and he was working with 2 of them. They really are beautiful....must be fun to watch him go on the prowl


She's a handful tho...her behavior is SO much different than your average dog. She is also very friendly too, so we are very lucky about that one :biggrin:

Just FYI: Cesar Milan is a fraud...don't like him one bit. He knows nothing of canine behavior and how to train a dog. To me he is nothing more than an overpaid TV star.


----------



## StarrPup15

jdatwood said:


> The girls all passed out after a hard days work


That's a great Photo!


----------



## jdatwood

Gotta love the faux hawk! 











MINI Dane











Gotta love the ears!











Playtime at the local reservoir


----------



## jdatwood

Dashboard Kittah











The wolf wants the pickle 











How's she sleeping on the ceiling like that? 











Dolphins anyone?


----------



## jdatwood

Can I have some PLEEEEASE....











Hey guys, think they'll find us? We blend in perfectly











Man what a rough day 











Did you guys see who ate all of the treats??


----------



## jdatwood

I think someone killed the puppy











Good girls!


----------



## DaneMama

^^^ OMG...she used to be SO small...but then again she still is for a Dane LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps

You two have beautiful dogs. I am in love with the wolf hybrid....and the danes....and the mutt (boxer lab mix?) 

I love that you guys feed raw too. ANd you take them camping? *JEALOUS*

ANd dolphins? *Jealous-er* LOL

You seem like a really happy couple...congrats. YOu have an awesome family


----------



## jdatwood

New candid pic of Akasha :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

I RUFF it!! She's so cute. ""What?"


----------



## MollyWoppy

She's such a pretty girl. I was just looking at some pic's of her today on your Picasso link and thinking that lillol Zuri had stolen her thunder a little bit lately. You forget how gorgeous she is.


----------



## spookychick13

LOL @ that little bit of pinky tongue!


----------



## Caty M

How come Emmy is a special needs dog? I LOVE the brindle dane.. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

bishopthesheltie said:


> How come Emmy is a special needs dog? I LOVE the brindle dane.. :biggrin:


She's actually too smart for her own good....


----------



## Mia

Wow a wolf hybrid?? Ok Nat, you guys gotta educate me. I thought they were really dangerous? Because they loose their shyness like they would have in the wild and become more dominant because of the dog side.

Where did you ever find her? How did you get her?

Very interested!!

She's SO beautiful!


----------



## DaneMama

She's a wolf husky mix. Jon's mom got a high content grey wolf as a pup (you have to get them very young, like 5 weeks or so) from a breeder in Florida. She bred him (accidentally) to a husky mix which resulted in Shiloh's litter. Jon of course told his mom he wanted one. 

Hybrids are actually very friendly, but very high maintenance. You have to get them early, start training early and keep up with it diligently. Definitely not for the novice or even average dog owner. They are very much still wild compared to other breeds of dog. We are extremely lucky with Shiloh. We can take her off leash to parks and up camping and she will stick around, most hybrids would take their freedom over being kept in captivity. She still will get out if given the chance though, she still has a strong sense of roaming.


----------



## John Rambo

the landscape pics are gorgeous..


----------



## lmgakg

*You guys are so cute!*

You two are so cute together and your girls are just adorable! Awesome family !!!!!! 

And Natalie, I will admit, my jaw dropped when I saw how YOUNG you are!!!! I for sure thought I was talking to someone who was like 100 years old!!!! No offense, but you are so educated on so many things and speak so confidently I just assumed you had to have a million years of experience! Your passion for animals is very obvious, thanks for sharing! I know I have learned a lot more than ever this last week from you and everyone else here!

Lisa


----------



## DaneMama

Haha...no offense taken! I don't know how many times someone has said that I have an old soul! Glad to have helped as much as I have, I started out where you are now!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I've just now looked at all your pictures. They are soooo GOOD! I always like looking at the pics you and Jon post. One(or both):biggrin:is a super photographer!


----------



## jdatwood

Man it's been too long since I posted new pics of the girls

Lazy dogs...





























Little tug action...











Akasha and her baby










Akasha & Zuri having a conversation with each other...


----------



## jdatwood

Basketball anyone?


----------



## CorgiPaws

You always take the best pictures. I'm jealous. I need a camera soooo bad. 
I *love* the ones of Akasha and Zuri "talking" and of Bailey with the basketball. Pretty ladies. 
And who is that chocolate dane there in the background?! my my, what a looker. LOL :wink:


----------



## jdatwood

PuppyPaws said:


> You always take the best pictures.


Thank you! There's a few people on here now giving me a run for my money :wink:



PuppyPaws said:


> I'm jealous. I need a camera soooo bad.


So... add it to the list :wink: You just need a nice used D40 which isn't too expensive (what Richelle bought from me) or a new D3100 which is still reasonable



PuppyPaws said:


> I *love* the ones of Akasha and Zuri "talking" and of Bailey with the basketball. Pretty ladies.


They had that conversation for like 20 minutes LOL



PuppyPaws said:


> And who is that chocolate dane there in the background?! my my, what a looker. LOL :wink:


I figured I'd let YOU post his pics up :biggrin:


EDIT: I just looked back and man our old pics SUCK with our old point and shoot camera LOL


----------



## Lisa_j

Akasha looks like a character for sure!! I LOVE the pics of her. I have a GSD that loves to "smile" or show teeth in fun all of the time too!! The ears are the BEST!!!!!!


----------



## DaneMama

Just picture Akasha and Zuri's convo going in SLOOOOOOWWWWW motion. Because thats what it was like....flippin' hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Lisa_j

Hysterical!


----------



## AdrianVall

Yayyyyyy!! I just LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE seeing your crew. They look like so much fun! I can't believe how big Zuri has gotten! O M G !! That's amazing. Great pictures as always. You really need to post pictures more often.. you can't keep those danes all to yourself, ya know?!


----------



## jdatwood

Ok ok.. I'll try to post more often :biggrin:


----------



## Northwoods10

GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GIRLS!!!!! 

They are all just stunning!! Thank you for sharing! They just glow with excellent health!


----------



## Janet At Nutro

I just love all the pictures!


----------



## luvMyBRT

I always seem to have a favorite pic.....but this time I can't decide! They are all great pictures of gorgeous girls! So sweet, yet so full of spunk! Yes! You must post more often. :becky:


----------



## CavePaws

You two have such beautiful pups. And an awesome camera too!!! These are such awesome pictures. I'm starting to get this craving to get a Dane, they look like they have such awesome personalities. ;p If you guys really are going to start a breeding program, you'd definitely be the first(probably only) breeders I'd want to buy a Dane pup from. ;p


----------



## DaneMama

We really are starting up a breeding program, but wont have pups on the ground for at least a year. Gotta wait till the girls come of age, get their health testing done and all. Theres no doubt in my mind that pictures will be posted when that day comes! And its good you feed raw, because we will have a raw feeding clause in our contract!


----------



## CavePaws

That'll be awesome! I can't wait to see how everything goes for you and the girls. :] And to know that you will have a raw feeding clause is so cool! You'll be such an awesome breeder, Natalie!


----------



## DaneMama

CavePaws said:


> That'll be awesome! I can't wait to see how everything goes for you and the girls. :] And to know that you will have a raw feeding clause is so cool! You'll be such an awesome breeder, Natalie!


I'm only half the gig....don't forget about my better half Linsey (PuppyPaws) LOL :wink: :thumb: :biggrin:

We have a lot of things we want to include in our contract that aren't normally seen. Like with every puppy contract a donation to a rescue of the families choice will be made, a "refund" for every spay/neuter certificate we see, and a "refund" for any health testing that is done on our puppies. Since health is so important to us we want to know if the puppies we produce are as healthy as they can be.


----------



## CorgiPaws

DaneMama said:


> We have a lot of things we want to include in our contract that aren't normally seen. Like with every puppy contract a donation to a rescue of the families choice will be made, a "refund" for every spay/neuter certificate we see, and a "refund" for any health testing that is done on our puppies. Since health is so important to us we want to know if the puppies we produce are as healthy as they can be.


That's because we like to do a disservice to our breed, and are only in it for the money and will scam people with our "rare designer colors".... right?

Awh hell, I love danes. Downright LOVE them.


----------



## CavePaws

Linsey too! You both will make an awesome team. :] 

And LOL. That's hilarious, Linsey. You know, I'm sure I'll be developing puppy fever within the next few years, and if Mousse is going to be part of the breeding program I hope there will be a chocolate Dane pup in my future some day! He is so handsome.


----------



## CorgiPaws

CavePaws said:


> Linsey too! You both will make an awesome team. :]
> 
> And LOL. That's hilarious, Linsey. You know, I'm sure I'll be developing puppy fever within the next few years, and if Mousse is going to be part of the breeding program I hope there will be a chocolate Dane pup in my future some day! He is so handsome.


 We will know in about 7 months if he will for sure be included or not. I'm nervous and excited for his OFA results all at the same time. I'd be bummed to have to neuter him but it's not all about looks, and that's just how it goes. 
So, fingers crossed!


----------



## CavePaws

That is very true and what will make you two such an awesome team. Next to health of course, temperament is going to be my biggest deciding factor on purchasing a puppy in the future. After all these pups that I've rescued that don't have the best of nerves due to genetics, I'm just going to be a really really really careful buyer. To tell you the truth, it's one of the reasons I'm really interested in your breeding program - I'd know for sure that the place my future puppy is coming from would have such an amazing start in life and great lineage health wise and temperament wise. I am really excited for you all!


----------



## rannmiller

PuppyPaws said:


> We will know in about 7 months if he will for sure be included or not. I'm nervous and excited for his OFA results all at the same time. I'd be bummed to have to neuter him but it's not all about looks, and that's just how it goes.
> So, fingers crossed!


Have you guys looked into doing a PennHIP test instead? PennHIP Home

I've heard it's actually a lot more accurate than OFA at determining the integrity of the hips on more a long-term scale. Just a though. 

I love the pics of these pups!

And Nat, I don't know if I've ever seen your tattoo before, maybe I somehow missed this thread the first time around, but I absolutely LOVE your tattoo!


----------



## DaneMama

We have considered penn hip instead. It's just a matter of finding a vet up in ID that does penn hip. I'd actually prefer to do Penn hip over OFA....

Thanks! I swear we had the tattoo conversation when you came to CO last summer...either way thanks!!!


----------



## bernadettelevis

I love your danes!!! They are so beautiful!
You know that your danes made me look at dane breeders and puppies


----------



## CorgiPaws

DaneMama said:


> We have considered penn hip instead. It's just a matter of finding a vet up in ID that does penn hip. I'd actually prefer to do Penn hip over OFA....
> 
> Thanks! I swear we had the tattoo conversation when you came to CO last summer...either way thanks!!!


My vet does Penn hip. It's about double the cost of ofa but worth it for the accuracy, I think.


----------



## DaneMama

That's good...just a matter of finding one in ID that does...or one a tad closer than Orem LOL


----------



## RaisingWolves

jdatwood said:


> New candid pic of Akasha :biggrin:


I need to tell you that my oldest son is in love with Akasha! 
She is so pretty.

Beautiful tats Natalie!


----------



## jdatwood

Did someone say Mooonnnnnnkey??? :biggrin:



































Can't pass up a good picture of Bailey either...


----------



## DaneMama

That poor monkey....he's in bits all over the yard LOL


----------



## mischiefgrrl

LOL I have those same screaming monkeys! Tiffa has taken care of the hands on one of them... she's working on the other.


----------



## luvMyBRT

Looks to me as if it might be time for a new monkey?? Maybe?? :noidea: :lol:

Very cute! I can tell they are having a great time... :biggrin1:


----------



## jdatwood

luvMyBRT said:


> Looks to me as if it might be time for a new monkey?? Maybe?? :noidea: :lol:


We have a drawer FULL of them since it's one of Bailey's MOST favorite toys :wink:


----------



## FL Cracker

What a great series of pictures! Thanks for sharing...your dog's are awesome. Too hard to pick just one.....but love the one of the pup crashed out in the car.



DaneMama said:


> Just FYI: Cesar Milan is a fraud...don't like him one bit. He knows nothing of canine behavior and how to train a dog. To me he is nothing more than an overpaid TV star.


He kicks the dogs...as some sort of "diversion"...ever catch that? I'm not a fan either.... great pics of the gang!


----------



## AdrianVall

Aw! I love the new pictures.


----------



## meggels

Love the pics, glad I can tell who is who now 

I can't pick a favorite....Ugh. I think Emmy though. Something about her eyes  Why is she special needs?


----------



## BRT

Danemama, i´m always impressed with the quality of the photos you take. Can you please tell me which camera you have?


----------



## DaneMama

Meggels- She's special because she's smarter than what is good for her...

BRT- we have a nikon D3100. We love it. For a starter DSLR camera I would suggest the nikon D40...you can get one for ~$3-500 US


----------



## BRT

Thanks Danemama.


----------



## Caty M

Awesome pics. I think Akasha is the cutest of your danes! I have never seen any before here with the natural ears, they are actually quite cute, how they stick out.

By the way, the Flames are much better than the Avalanche!!


----------



## DaneMama

The Avs have dropped the ball two years in a row...quite the disappointment but it doesn't change my support for them!!! Go Avs WOOT!!! :tongue: :rockon:


----------

